# dinafem diesel flower time?



## Chewbongo (Sep 21, 2011)

Any one know how long dinafem's diesel takes to flower? Sunday will be nine weeks and last night I noticed plenty of new white hairs popping out, I know, watch trichs,  just looking g for an idea of when


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey Chewie, i havent grown Dinafem diesel but most Diesels i have seen take about 10-12 weeks, you may even let it go longer depending on how much Amber you want.


----------



## Chewbongo (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank u Emmett, much appreciated.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Sep 21, 2011)

seedfinder say 60-70 days on thier site

Flowering Time Indoor: 60 - 70 days
Harvestimg time Outdoor: Until the 15 of October.


----------



## Chewbongo (Sep 21, 2011)

Ty puffin, I'm getting anxious,  she is smelling so good, reminds me of fresh cut pine, lol


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome Chewie, as Puffin said seedfinder says 60-70, i'd give her atleast 80, ive never seen any seed company that didnt tell me about 2 weeks to early on harvest time.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Sep 22, 2011)

you have any pictures? im a dinafem fan, love their stuff.


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 23, 2011)

here u go puff, a bit late. was battling mites the whole time so shes not real pretty. oh and she had a flat stem


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 23, 2011)




----------

